# OM's on sale @ BPS



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just print the internet price and the story will honor it.

I have $28.88 in my BPS credit card account. So a OM12' 3-6 will cost me $61.11+tax.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Got my second*

OM12, this one is rated at 3-6oz. Wife says I can't us it until after Xmas. Also picked up some l15lb Suffix Superior and Yo-Zuri 60lb smoke shockleader line.

Since I really can't cast with my bum shoulder, am getting ready for next year.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Orest,

Maybe I wasn't lookin in the right place but I do not know what internet price you are referring too. Are you talking about a competitors or BPS web site? I thought the 12' OM's were 4-8 rated? Maybe the 3-6 is MedHvy and the 4-8 is Hvy ... is that right? Are the Hvy's on sale or just the MedHvy's? 

I wanna know so I can tell Santa what to bring me ... I've been a good boy ;^)

Doug


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Here is the link*

*Just print the page from their internet site and take to store, they will need to keep this paper. Just mention when checking out that you have the paper with their internet price.*


I got the OM12 Casting 3-6 oz. I already have the 6-12oz one.

OM Casting Rods - http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=4&hvarTarget=browse

OM Spinning Rods - http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=4&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome...

I wish me a merry chrsitmas ... I wish me a merry christmas ... and a fish filled new year =)

thanks man.

ps Orest .. I sent ya an email


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Email*

Got it and replied.

Don't forget ot tell Santa that the Penn 525mag goes good on that OM rod.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

The sale is for all the oms except the new ones.I tried.they are still 149 $ even if the rod says same size.If you dont know the new ones have the coaster guids and no cork tape.Smooth butt. I just got the extra heavy 6-12 oz. for 80 $ that was with my military dicount. It is regular 119$.Good deal.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*CatMan32*

I saw the new ones. Cape Point ones are really nice. Ya they are not on sale. The guy behind the reel counter say they won't be on sale until at least 3 months from now.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Those ....*

Cape Point Rods Are Some Very Nice Built Rods I'm Going To Order 2 12ft's For Myself And Try The Golf Club Tape On Them Will Let You Guys Know How It Turns Out.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If anybody sees the Cape Pont rods go on sale we should let each other know. I definitely want a pair of ehose bad boyz as well! I saw them this evening when I went looking for the 12' 6-12 OM that was on sale.


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

Folks that already own an OM, are these rated pretty accurately?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

MDFisher said:


> Folks that already own an OM, are these rated pretty accurately?


Can't speak for the 3-6, but the 6-12 is accurate. The sweet spot is 8nbait and it handles 10 easy. Never had a reason to load 12. For 90 bucks, it's a good deal.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Match the 12' OM with the SL30SVH on sale for 99 bucks and that's an even better deal for a great heaver. I might have to go and get me another one.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If you were to get the OM, I might suggest pulling off the cheap cork tape and putting something better quality. I saw Malakas's rewrapped OM, felt like and much more comfortable and smaller diameter on the butt.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chest2head&glassy,

I googled the SL30SVH and found no joy. I see its a daiwa ... does it go by another name / serial number? Is it on sale for 99 at BPS. Could ya give some more info ... thanks


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey cygnus-x1,

the newer line, the sealine-x's model number is SL-X30SHV... and yes, it is on sale for $99.99 currently... i just ordered the size 20 version last night, but they're backordered on that one until feb., which is good because they won't charge me until then...

the BPS in md only had 1 size 40 in stock when i called this earlier this week... not sure if they got anything else in since...

i'm going to wait for the cape point rods to go onsale, and then, this will be my first baitcasting combo... 

good luck,
chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks chump,

I looked online at BPS and found some things similar to that model number and realized they were bait casters. I have yet to make that leap to baitcasting. I have a the great fear of "Bird Nest Hell". Did you start off as a bait caster or spinner and how do you compare the two when it comes to using big rods and slinging 4-8 oz of lead.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey cygnus,

actually, this will be my first ever baitcaster... never used one before, but from what i hear, if you want to get true distance, baitcasters is the way to go... i did some research and was told that this is one of the best reels for the price and also very beginner friendly... if i had more funds (and maybe i will by feb, the estimated shipping date), i'll mag it.. from what i've read, if you have the funds, mag it before you try it...

and yes, i too am afraid of the birdnest, as i've been a spinner all my life... 

chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump

cool. I am just a bit weary of plunking down 200 quid on a conventional set that I have no experience with. I have no problem learning new things ... its just that gutt-to-wallet connection that makes go the safe route with the spinning. 

I just won our football pool this week so maybe I'll use those funds to splurge.

BTW ... I hear the term mag-it. I am assuming this refers to magnets but what is it in relation to casting reels?

doug


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey cynus,

well, yes, it is an investment... i only ordered it because everything alined up right for me... (not being shipped/charged until feb., free shipping on 12/6 and 12/7, on sale at the same time)... i think i'll mate it to the ocean master cape point special surf rod when it goes on sale further down the road... so it's like a buy in installments plan...

as for the mag, i'm still not sure what it really does... maybe someone that uses it can chime in? from what i've been reading, sounds like it adds control to the reel to help alleviate the birdsnest problem... i was told that you begin to remove the brakes as you start getting more and more comfortable with it... the thread a few threads ago, the slosh vs 525 one got me started thinking about baitcasters...

oh, and in case you do want to buy the size 20, you have to call them up and ask for it explicitly... it's not on their website... at 100 bucks, it's 35 bucks cheaper than anywhere else i've seen it for... people say that the size 20 casts better than the 30, that's why i went with the 20...

let us know what you do!!!

chump


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*There is a magnetic theory*

which I can't remember the name of, that states I believe in so many words, that a mental spool/objest spinning in a magnetic field will slow down, hence a mental spool of the reel of a baitcaster spinning in the magnet field will slow down and stop most backlashes. 

The Penn 525MAG come magged and you can control how close the magnets are to the spool by a slide on the left side plate.

You can buy mag kit for the Daiwa, or magged it yourself.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey orest,

so what you're saying is that having a mag kit on a reel will slow it down, and thus, will be more controllable? if that's the case, then having it magged and then removing the mag as one gets better at casting makes sense... am i barking up the wrong tree?

also, i noticed that we've hijacked this thread... i apologize if anyone's trying to find more info on the BPS ocean master surf rods... but on that note, i do have the 9 foot spinning version and i absolutely love it... i belive it's for 1 - 3 oz, but i use 4nbait a lot on it w/o any problems...

chump


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Like on the Penn*

525mag, thereis a slider on the left side plate that you slide from 0 - 8, that moves the magnets closer to the spool or further away from the spool. As you get better you can move it 4 or so, also the level of line on the spool also affect birdsnest.

Am not sure anybody has ever removed the magnets from their reels. Most people mag their reels to control them all the time.

Also we are not talk of your everyday magnets, we are talking about Rare Earth Magnet. Super strong for their size.

Don't worry about hi-jacking the thread.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

How much does 'magging' a reel usually run? Assuming you order it that way. Is it easy to add a set yourself?

Orest ... could you go into more detail on the comment you made about 'level' affecting bird nesting? I assume you mean amount of line as the level. Could you explain what the proper level is?

thanks


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

There are different ways to 'mag' a reel. There are kits - Hatterasoutfitters.com sells their mag kit for th 525 for $20 (i think). VERY easy to install. Just remove the plate and mag and install the new mag kit, replace the plate and you're magged. There have been others that just replace the stock mags with rare earth magnets. I opted for the mag kit and my 525 was more controllable.
There are also kits avaiable to mag the slosh reels too. I've seen them on Ryan's site (hatterasjacks.com) for $60.

Cygnus - You're in Long Distance Casting heaven in Crisfield. Next time the LD's come to town for a competition, go check them out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> How much does 'magging' a reel usually run? Assuming you order it that way. Is it easy to add a set yourself?
> 
> Orest ... could you go into more detail on the comment you made about 'level' affecting bird nesting? I assume you mean amount of line as the level. Could you explain what the proper level is?
> 
> thanks


Over filling the spool with line will cause head aches and birds nests. Under filling the spool with line will cause lost distance.. I generally will fill the spool up to 1/8 from being filled...

I think what you are asking is the manuel line leveling you will have to do when you initially fill the spool and when you retieve line , after a cast.

The way I fill an empty spool ,is to start the line in the middle and create a small hump...I then work the oppisite sides...making sure I fill the spool equally .Your thumb is your friend

Line retrival.....this takes practice....,you are actually applying the same process as filling a spool....start leveling the line from an end of the spool...and carefully go across the spool...preventing any hills or valleys ,when you are retrieving. At 1st ,you will keep a watchful eye on your leveling...but once ya become ONE with your thumb ,ya can do it with yer eyes closed ,or at nite ,with out a lite.....don't speed up up your retrieve ,stay smooth...once ya get to yer shock knot ,place it on the right inner side of the spool...

Happy casting..and say NO to the Afro


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The Penn 525mag comes magged for $149. @ BPS*

that is where I got mine and then I added some extra magnets.

The Daiwa do not come magged, like chest2head&glassy said you can buy mag kits from a couple of different sources.

DigitalDagger.com and 

http://hatterasjack.com/customreels.htm

Yep the level of line on the spool is a key element to reducing backlashes. On the Penn Neil Mackellow reccommends about 1/8" below spool edge.

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/

Read his MESSAGE BOARD. He design the 525.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Al*

I put my shocker on the left.

cygnus-x1 the reason for this is to give you a better grip of the spool during the cast. And keep that thumb in your pocket or it will get burned. Ouch


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Al*

What up with Brittney?????


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Brittny -- I think thats just shaving cream =)

Thanks for the info ya'all. I am still not getting the shock thing. What do you mean when you say ?

"once ya get to yer shock knot ,place it on the right inner side of the spool...".

Do you mean 'make sure the shock knot and shock line are not in the middle" so when you let it rip the knot doesn't carve a channel in your thumb?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't know about AL or others*

but I grip the reel with my right hand and place right thumb over the shockleader, on the left side of the spool. More natural for me then placing thumb in center of spool.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Democrats - Left of spool
Republicans - Right of spool
Indies - Down the center

I'm a Ross Perot myself.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Not bad*

I would rather hang out with cigar smoking Clinton, then with either one of them Bush War starting SOB's.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross Perot -- does that mean your other finger is up your @$$ --- sike ... just kidding =)

thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*51 post and*

he's got guts.

LOL


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If you were to cast 2oz of lead, you can just pretty much put that knot anywhere. But if you were to cast 8oz 'n bait... you'd want that knot away from your thumb as far as possible. There're a few that prefer to grap the knot for leverage when casting heavy weight... My thumb hasn't built enuf dead skin to to that... maybe a batting glove...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Teo*

You got hands like a baby according to AL.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> My thumb hasn't built enuf dead skin to to that... maybe a batting glove...


If you put on a batting glove you'd better take off that FHB sticker on that yota. 

I guess, Clinton's hand would be up a skirt then. And Bush's hand would be in somebody else's pocket. Ross' hand is counting his money.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Crawfish --- thanks ... thats what I was lookin for!

As for Perot ... my finger was up my @$$ once too ... what was it 88 - 92 when he ran. Yeah ... I voted for him too. 

jest trying to have some good clean fun.

thanks again guys


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> If you put on a batting glove you'd better take off that FHB sticker on that yota.


C2H, I was referring the other Asian next to me that was using the batting glove. I use bare hand. 



Orest said:


> You got hands like a baby according to AL.


That's how the ladies like it... if she likes a rough hand, he'd use sandpaper.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> I put my shocker on the left.
> 
> cygnus-x1 the reason for this is to give you a better grip of the spool during the cast. And keep that thumb in your pocket or it will get burned. Ouch


I try ta keep tha knot on the rite side....funny what a shock knot will do to yer thumb....thumb was raw on Saturday nite....If'n yer a wus....

not throwin tha followin folks under tha bus...maybe in front of my gyrating bear,,,,but HC56...Malakas07 an the NTKG , them selves....like there paws soft.....freakin glove wearin wuss'es


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Help*

thanks for the BPS info.....looking at the daiwa emcast and the OM combo.....iam thinking of the 5000 reel with a 12 ft OM....would that be a heaver....on the OM rod they have SS and SSM what does that mean.........thanks ...JS


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

There rated for diffrent amouts of weights.
ssm is for 3-6 and 17-40lb. line ss is for 6-12 and 20-50lb. line


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey jersey,

yeah, different amount of weights... if you want a heaver, go w/ the SS... the guys on this forum refers to this rod as one of the best 8nbait heavers out there for the price... now that it's on sale, it's perfect!!!

as for the emcast, i have the 4500... i think the 5000 is just like the 4500 but w/ less line capacity... they're nice rods but definitely big and heavy... 

chump


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*kid*

thanks guy any idea on the reels....JS


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking through the trusty BPS catolog I see their both the same 23.3 oz. the capicity is 12/390 vs. 14/410. maybe with braid backing it will come out fine. I know braid isn't popular at times but for backing I think its okay.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

When I saw the rods they were pretty light to me.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*kid*

looking at the 5000 and the 12ft ss.....JS


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

About 3 months ago i bought the 12' OM 6-12 at BPS and the real of choice was the Emblem 5500 series, very nice and smooth reel and a great combo. I also have the diawa emcastplus 5000 on my 12' ugly stick. The damn 12' ugly stick is very heavy, def would not reccomend it, but would work very nice on the 12' OM. you may even want to consider getting the daiwa emcast 5500, they are all the same price, just a tad bit bulkier but holds more line and a great balance. If you want to spend a few bucks more get the emblem 5500 i highly reccomend it.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey jersey,

if you want to get the emcast plus (any size) and pair it with an OM surf at basspro, don't forget to buy them as a combo!!! i usually buy in combos and wind up saving about $50 or $60, which is actually cheaper than buying both the rod and the reel on sale!!!

chump


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Good point there Chump. My friend bought the that same combo and got a huge store discount from it. I think he saved an additional $30 or so on that combo. If you buy any OM rod with any Emcastplus reel there is a combo discount since it is BPS product.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey kt_umcp,

yeah, their combo prices are great... i picked up the stradic 2500 and the inshore extreme rod combo as well... nice combo for using small gotchas on piers for snapper blues in the summer time...

umcp alumni?

thanks,
chump


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Chump,

Yes, I am a UMCP alumni. I usually fish off the peake, spsp, narrows, the coke, point lookout, and solomons. I venture to ocean city and fish off the bulkhead, delaware fishing the 3 r's, the IRI and CHSP and a few times throughout the year will fish on the jersey shores to from sandy hook to point pleasant. This year has'nt been too productive for me, but I planning on going to the jersey shore during the holidays and try my luck one last time.

Maybe we can hook up next year during the trophy season and C&R some hogs off SPSP. Hopefully the bloods will not be as pricey next year but that's jusyt wishfull thinking


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hey kt_umcp,

go terps!!! i was class of 99...

i ususally fish PLO, Metapeake, Kent Narrows and sometimes venture on to the OC area (AI, etc.)... we should definitely have a big get together next year!!! this year was pretty dismal... the price of gas didn't help either...

good luck in jersey!!!

chump


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*thanks*

chump...kt umcp....kid...as aways u guys have the info.....i think it is the combo with the om12 ss and the plus 5500........JS.....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*The list price*

Is for the combo 159.94 as opposed to seperetly199.94
Seems like a good combo to me. If I could afford it I'd get it. theres a big IF.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Holding out for the OM 12"6.*

I am going to hold off on the cape point OM 12, because in an earlier thread from a couple weeks ago it was mention that the folks in BPS were seriously considering adding a 12'6 to the cape pont special line. I own an original OM12 and luv it. I took advanatge of the internet special and got myself a lighter OM11 5-10oz for $60 using my reward points. However I agree with you guys that it is an awesome looking rod for the money, however I don't think its practical owning 2 OM12 with the same specs. I think I will wait a couple of months and go bigger.

Tarp


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*T..man*

i hear you.....is my choice ok..............JS


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

JS,

I have that set up with Daiwa Emcast on an OM12 heavy. I am going on 2 years with it and 
love it. My emcast came with an extra spool so I have 20lb fireline on the extra spool in case I want to get more distance and 17 Mono on the other.

Basically, the way I cast every little bit helps. 

Good Luck 

Tarp


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

tarpon, that set up with the emcast on the OM12' you can cast a country mile. I have same OM rod but I use the diawa Emblem 5500 and I believe 20lb power pro and 8nbait feels like nothing. With a 6 ouncer you can literally throw that rod as hard as you like with now worries. I have fished beside some long casters and when it comes to me swining loose that cannon my distance is far superior. 

Man, I tell you, there is no better sound then the "woooooosh" you here from a well thrown surf rod. We should set up a friendly long cast contest.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

KT

I am new to the game (2 years) , and I am still working on my mechanics. I wll take you up on your contest offer after I get a couple of more seasons under my belt.

Nevertheless, if you ever want to hook up and do some surfishing and have a couple of chilly's drop a dime on the board.

Tarp


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tm62*

thanks.....cant with to try it out..........JS


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*jerseysalt*

I'm not sure if you got it yet but the combo with the 6000 reel is the same price and the reel is the same 26oz but theres more capacity.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Orest said:


> I would rather hang out with cigar smoking Clinton, then with either one of them Bush War starting SOB's.


Sorry o, but the democrats icon :--| wasn't smoking that cigar as I recall, and if not mistaken, well, if memory is correct, he dropped a few bombs, just did nothing about the terrorists attacks on WTC I, or the Navy ship in the middle east, and seems to me, well, too busy playing with cigar and monica swallowinski, to make an attempt, when the chance was there to get bin laden.

Don't know right or wrong choice, seems at least President Bush has morals, convictions and stands behind what he decides (unlike mr. hitlary, I did not have sex with that woman), and what few of my friends are still in the military, well, they stand behind him, and figure they are doing something worthwhile. What gets me is people joining the military, knowing if the time came, and there may never be a "politically" or for that matter a correct war, but it sure as **** AIn't a free ride, where ya make your paycheck, and expect, or demand not to go into combat.

Why would one enter a military service if they weren't at least aware of the chance of going to battle? Maybe my respect of the men and women who enter the Naval Academy willingly, knowing they will, for at least four years be subject to that chance.

Instead of knocking the President, why not commend those who serve willingly, and in full support of him?

Remeber billy and the irrational exhuberence era? How about the markets taking a dive during his last term, flat out, clinton was and is an ASS, and hitlary was in it for her own power struggle, go along for the ride. It is times as these that make me glad I switched from an independent to a Republican, and yeah, one time voted for Perot and John Anderson, and about 50% of my last votes went to the Democrat side, so I don't vote party line, I vote best for job.

Why some idiots think clinton was god, when hiltlary was the power behind the jackass.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

If we are in war then it is inevitable that people will die. It is not the president that takes command on the battle fields and certainly not on the front line. So lets sway away from war.

When it comes to what Clinton has done for our country's economy, Clinton has done a far more superior job then Bush could ever wish he could do. Every man makes mistake, and just because you are president you are not exempt from making mistakes. So long as he does good for the country and its people who the F**K cares what he does with his personal affairs. 

I had to put in my input although i hesitated to respond to this BS in politics. Shaggy by posting politics in a fishing forum you are going to wake up some sleeping monsters.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*kt*



KT_UMCP said:


> About 3 months ago i bought the 12' OM 6-12 at BPS and the real of choice was the Emblem 5500 series, very nice and smooth reel and a great combo. I also have the diawa emcastplus 5000 on my 12' ugly stick. The damn 12' ugly stick is very heavy, def would not reccomend it, but would work very nice on the 12' OM. you may even want to consider getting the daiwa emcast 5500, they are all the same price, just a tad bit bulkier but holds more line and a great balance. If you want to spend a few bucks more get the emblem 5500 i highly reccomend it.


would u go for the 6000........same price....JS


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> When it comes to what Clinton has done for our country's economy, Clinton has done a far more superior job then Bush could ever wish he could do.
> 
> I had to put in my input although i hesitated to respond to this BS in politics. Shaggy by posting politics in a fishing forum you are going to wake up some sleeping monsters.


First off check out the history of the markets (which tell the sentiment of the economy) during bills last two years plus or minus. Market were already heading south, much prior to the presidential elections, remember, it was the "time of irrational exhuberence", so the vote had NO impact.

Second, I always believe ya don't talk fishing or politics, and it was not me that bought politics :--| into this thread it was orest. So, KT, smoke that cigar, place blame where blame should be placed, or don't place blame at all  

NUFF said!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Jersey.

I personally would not get the ECP6000. I feel that it is too big of a reel for a 12 footer. If I had a 14 footer I would consider getting the 6000. The ECP5000 or 5500 will work fine. The 5500 holds a tremendous amount of line and is a percfect balance with the OM12'. BPS will spool your reel for free and they do a very good job. They will even spool your spare at no cost. 

I decided not to go with Power Pro line this time. They came out with a new super braided line that is just as good as power pro but the cost is much less and it works great. BPS also has there own braided line and you can ask them to thread your spool with there line. It is again much cheaper and just as effective.

I feel that with the ECP6000 you are gonna have too much bottom weight on the rod considering the OM12' is a very light rod for a 12 footer.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The same for the Emblem 6000 . I have the OM12' and the emblem5500 and it is perfect. Yes, they are all the same price but sometimes bigger is not better.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Kt*

thanks.it is the 5500 ..........JS


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well more power to ya Shaggy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> Well more power to ya Shaggy


AIn't looking for power, lost that 17 plus years ago when I got married  now, for the most, I am a yes dear kinda guy  

Just sick of the factless bashing that comes around when politics are involved in most cases, but personally feel we should support our troops, and our president, and if the troops, who are the ones in harms way (and only going by personal friends that I talk to and correspond via emails), if they are behind him, well, since I am behind them, I must be behind him too. They are much closer to what is going on, and what is being accomplished, than what one may read and believe from the press.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*God Bless America*



shaggy said:


> AIn't looking for power, lost that 17 plus years ago when I got married  now, for the most, I am a yes dear kinda guy
> 
> Just sick of the factless bashing that comes around when politics are involved in most cases, but personally feel we should support our troops, and our president, and if the troops, who are the ones in harms way (and only going by personal friends that I talk to and correspond via emails), if they are behind him, well, since I am behind them, I must be behind him too. They are much closer to what is going on, and what is being accomplished, than what one may read and believe from the press.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Guys, I don't want to start spouting my politics on a fishing forum. But the real beauty is we can do it anywhere we dag on please, in a forum or on the street, because this is the United States of America. 

So I say, Keep our boys safe, where ever they may be, support them, and God bless America. 

So now, Shaggy, what about that fishing report??  You were at AI for a couple o' days and I'm itchin to take LF down for one last foray before we go to HI around Christmas...  

FB


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Shaggy ... It was mindless teasing with an attempt to get a chukle that is all. I thought it was funny the way he described how to position the shock knot when casting and I just went with it. 

I think if we all just relaxed a bit more (aka fish more) we will see that not everything is always meant to be serious. Come on now ... I am not the only one here that reads this forum looking for some comic relief and some good ole discussions on our favorite pastime/addiction/lifestyle. 

Believe me I hate politics ... BTW do you REALLY know what politics means ? It has latin derivitives ...
Poli ... (poly) many
tics ... (ticks) blood sucking insects so ..

many blood sucking insects!!!

=)


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Democrats - Left of spool
> Republicans - Right of spool
> Indies - Down the center
> 
> I'm a Ross Perot myself.


Sorry guys - last time I choose a political analogy to describe your thumb position/shock knot on a spool.


----------

